# Just wanted to say hi from Essex



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

I am new to the forum but not to the TT. Have owned mine since 2006 and still enjoy driving my little car as much today as I did when I first got her. Don't know why I haven't joined before but it's always better late than never!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## princessjo (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi from Swindon - welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ms.K, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jay.rees92 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi from Essex, mk1 v6 owner in dunmow area and I'm now on my 4th TT. Addicted possibly ! what colour is your car?


----------



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello jev, 
Yes possibly a tad addicted but it's understandable so we'll let you off! I've only had the one, can't bear the thought of parting with her cos she's a little beauty - bright red with cream leather interior. Fantastic to drive and of course she's a manual.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I fell into the trap of changing to a mk2 last time and then realised it wasn't as unique as the old one, so back to this mk1

Well manuals unite then. My rare v6 manual is dolomite grey and has alcantara and leather seats.

Love a red car and that are the fastest colour always.

If I see a red TT'y with cream seas I will flash and honk, are you anywhere near dunmow? Could do with a another TT owner to wave at as I drive.


----------



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, the nice salesman did say that the shiny red cars go faster.
I'm liking the sound of the honking and flashing, it's always good to come across friendly TT drivers but it could prove a little tricky as I'm in the Maldon area. I will however, keep my eyes peeled for you in your rare TT should I venture your way.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Likewise if near maldon I will keep em peeled.


----------



## tictacs (May 7, 2014)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## R111TTU (May 15, 2014)

Hello. Im from essex. 2001 TT owner aswell as a 2010 A3 and 2014 Q7.

Im new to this and can see a addiction coming up.


----------



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

Seems as though you're rather partial to Audi's!!! Can't comment on the A3 or Q7 but the TT is a fab little car to drive. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## R111TTU (May 15, 2014)

Hi Ms.K

Yeh I am kind of a Audi fan since I bought the Mrs a A3 For her birthday and after driving her fathers Q7 we could no resist but to have one.

As of my little blue tin (my TT) it was a friends and happened to drive it and immediately fell in love with it as it was soo much fun to drive and such a pleasure getting back to the good old fashion Manuel transmission. At that point my friend had just bought a new car and was going to put the TT on the market but instead said I could have it.

Has a ESP problem but will get it looked into when im back in the UK.

Looking forward to saving some cash and seeing what I can produce and also getting tips and tricks from the professionals on here.


----------



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

Enjoy!!


----------



## R111TTU (May 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## mattyallen13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello from Romford


----------



## R111TTU (May 15, 2014)

hey mattyallen13

Welcome.


----------



## Ms.K (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes welcome. I used to work in Romford and lived in Rush Green for a while.


----------

